

Founderfeeds coins the MVE, minimum viable event - wkneepkens
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/04/09/founderfeeds-coins-the-mve-minimum-viable-event/

======
rdalens
Cool concept, hope it adds to the community. Saw that a similar event is being
kick-started from Berlin: <http://register.founderstable.de/> (these guys are
also doing a TNW side event).

------
SamirSaberi
Yet another example of the the lean startup methodology applied to everyday
life and business issues. The Minimal Viable Event. Great concept. As always,
go lean.

------
nephronim
If people are up for it im sure it can keep going for a few months.

